# Wiring new 3 wire electric cooktop...help.



## srbrown73 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had an old GE electric cooktop that I'm replacing with a new Whirlpool.  The old cooktop controls are on the range hood.  there are 19 wires at the connection: 
5 red, 5 white, 4 yellow, 4 black, and 1 blue.  (see photo)  I started to cut the wires before figuring out how to do it.  the new cooktop has 1 black, 1 red, and 1 copper wire. 

How in the world should I wire this up?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 21, 2012)

The range hood will no longer control the new stove.
The wires don't look like they are big enough to handle the electrical current.
I think that you'll find that the range hood is powered by the same combination of wires that your new stove needs.  You will have to attach your new stove to the main feeds for the range hood (not the control wires).


----------



## srbrown73 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Yeah, I'm ok with losing the range hood controls. I'll back track to find the main feed. 

Thanks again.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 24, 2012)

JamesJones said:


> There is a clear indication in it that which wire will be conneced there. If dont understand still, review the manual it will clear your concept more because i had also followed the manual instructions because every model have a bit different specifications.


Are you in the US/Canada? Your posts are impossible to understand. They read like poor translations.


----------



## thereza (Apr 27, 2012)

I think he's saying 'RTFM'

-r


----------

